# Consumer Reports on Prius Prime and Model 3



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Hi,

We traded our 2017 Prius Prime for a 2019 Standard Range Plus Model 3. A unique opportunity, we are very happy and remain happy with both cars. However, Consumer Reports had this:

[copyright material removed]

Prius Prime - got a higher score even though it has 4-5 generations of improvements yet less payload.
Model 3 - got a lower score, a first model year, that Consumer Reports has often cited as the worst car to get.
Measured specifications:
Range of Model 3 is cited but not the Prius Prime
Cost per mile is not cited for either car

I do not regret trading in our 2014 Prius Prime for a 2019 Model 3. Let me share, we have done some trips of:

1200 mi - Prius Prime, $55, ~20 hrs
2 x +700 mi each way - trips to Kansas and Texas, ~$30 each way, ~18 hrs
500 mi round trip - Tunica MS
I'm not throwing stones at _Consumer Reports_ because they are in an earlier age, 5-10 years earlier. Rather, they have done the best they are able. About three editorial boards earlier, _Consumer Reports_ had a Prius review problem. Perhaps Tesla has replaced their earlier bias ... or they laid off the *ssholes.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Ksb466 (Oct 22, 2018)

For this month CR may as well titled “Please, let there be any car other than a Tesla to recommend!”. 
spoiler:for under 60k cars they went with a Hyundai, apparently available for sale in 10 states because demand is low.
They don’t like the M3 reliability (driven by S/X results) nor the stiff ride and distracting controls. The last comment tells me they haven't spent much time with the car, because the only control, the screen, becomes an afterthought within a few weeks of ownership. It’s like saying the iPhone is too confusing and we should bring back the flip phone. Makes me want to read their original review of the first iPhone .

In the 60k+ category they still give the edge to mS, but it reads like they can’t wait for a better option.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

Tesla highlighted in this article about Prius being in big trouble: https://www.cnbc.com/2019/08/09/the-breakthrough-toyota-prius-became-a-victim-of-its-own-success.html


----------

